# Learning to drive in Dubai?



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys!

So I was hoping to start driving when I move to Dubai in April, I know the roads are terribly hectic and scary, especially Sheik Zayed Road, but is driving in the UAE really that bad? I've never driven before but I want to take lessons and eventually get myself a car, but I'm a little apprehensive about the way arabs drive because I know they are bad drivers. Also, is there a driving school especially for expats? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

All the driving schools are for expats, but none of them are catered towards western expats because we don't have to take driving lessons if we already have a license in our own country.

The driving here is just something you get used to, and having no knowledge of the Highway Code will probably help you blend in.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My advice is that you take an intensive driving course and get your license sorted before you move out here because:

a. There is an absolute lack of driving skills. It is not only Arabs who are bad drivers but also expats as well (seems some of us adapt to the mad driving better than others and blend in!). Since you can land into trouble for having road rage, some people seem to take it out on the accelerator and literally have their foot glued to it! The brake pedal and indicators are just unnecessary accessories to the car for some people! Lane discipline is non-existant, as people will most likely pull into your lane without indicating or use the hard shoulder! This is more common on the Dubai-Abu Dhabi highway though!

b. Unlike in the UK where drivers are courteous, do not expect any special treatment as a new driver. If you delay someone by one miserable second, they'll tailgate you to within an inch of your life! And, pedestrians, beware - use pedestrian crossings at your own risk! I haven't met anyone, including myself, who was not nearly ran over by a speeding maniac when they first arrived here!

c. You cannot swap your UAE license for a UK license (phew!).

d. There is a lot of debate as to what you need to do to pass the test! There are times where no driving skills whatsover is required! All depends on the mood of the examiner!

e. There are only 5 driving schools where you can take lessons! The waiting list is looooooong and if you want to get your license quicker, you can pay for the priviledge but it is verrrrrrrrry expensive! Well, it will prove to be an expensive affair either way! I did not like my driving instructor (learnt to drive in the UK) and very quickly sent her packing! Since there are only 5 driving schools who are authorised to offer driving classes here, it's not that easy or simple to replace your instructor if you do not like them. If anything, it is probably very wise to keep on the right side of them!!

f. Importantly, at the end of it, you will not know how to drive but you'll be able to turn the steering wheel in the right direction and use the accelerator. That would become more apparent when you go to other places. My ex-colleague learnt to drive here and after witnessing her pathetic attempts at what I presume was parallel parking (or maybe she was trying to move out of the space - who knows!), I have to say that I'd rather walk than get in the car with her!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What Maz said is spot on. My daughter started lessons in Dubai and I was so shocked, she was told by her instructor that if she misses her exit it is OK to reverse as long as she put her hazards on first (on a major road)!!!!! I took her back to UK for a couple of weeks holiday and she took an intense driving course. Luckily she passed. And, as Maz pointed out, you cannot change a UAE licence for a UK one.


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are the list of recommended Driving institute's too learn too drive.


Belhasa Driving Center
www.bdc.aa
telephone NUmber:04-3243535


GALADARI MOTOR DRIVING CENTER
Welcome to GMDC ::
Telephone Number: 04-2676166

DUBAI DRIVING CENTER
Dubai Driving Center
Telephone Number: 04-3455855

AL AHLI DRIVING CENTER
www.alahlidubai.ae
Telephone Number: 04-2721565


Local Area Code is -04
International Code is 00-971-4-(The 7 digit number)


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you R666! Very helpful to have some numbers, I'll call around when I land in the emirates and see what pricing is like. If I can just get myself an UAE license so I can drive friends and family into the desert when they visit, and then retake my test when I move back to the UK whenever that may be, I'll be happy haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> What Maz said is spot on. My daughter started lessons in Dubai and I was so shocked, *she was told by her instructor that if she misses her exit it is OK to reverse as long as she put her hazards on first* (on a major road)!!!!! I took her back to UK for a couple of weeks holiday and she took an intense driving course. Luckily she passed. And, as Maz pointed out, you cannot change a UAE licence for a UK one.[/QUOTE


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

R666 said:


> Here are the list of recommended Driving institute's too learn too drive.
> 
> 
> Belhasa Driving Center
> ...


The biggest one is Emirates Driving Institute
Emirates Driving Institute - Home

I actually find them to be OK. My son took lessons with them. There was no waiting time, he was able to start straight away. His instructor seems to be very good, I think - although he may be the exception 

The RTA can be frustrating to deal with, as their examiners have a habit of showing up 2 or 3 hours late for tests.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

otaroproject said:


> Thank you R666! Very helpful to have some numbers, I'll call around when I land in the emirates and see what pricing is like. If I can just get myself an UAE license so I can drive friends and family into the desert when they visit, and then retake my test when I move back to the UK whenever that may be, I'll be happy haha


Will you have to take the test when you go back? Can't you just hang onto your UK license and get a UAE one? That is what I did with mine so I don't have to retake the test when I go back to Canada

Driving here is not that bad, but you definitely have to be defensive and keep an eye out in all directions. And avoid the far inside lane on Sheikh Zayed Road (you may call it the outside lane) as it is a free for all 

Many drivers don't seem to have any sense of what's going on ahead of them - they either change lanes constantly because they're not looking down the road and don't see that the new lane is backed up, or they travel at high speeds less than a car length behind another vehicle. You really have to aware of them and try not to drive near them


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Well having driven here on an International Permit, and now having applied for my drivers training here in dubai, I will just say that Belhasa seems to have the most competent trainers - I checked with a few people - compared notes and found them to be pretty good. Now that my training has begun, I will say that it is pretty good and the trainers (at least mine) is good and patient!

Driving here is a mix of driving in New York and Mumbai - its messy and uncomfortable!! but if you love driving then all that will not matter.


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your tips and advice! I've never driven before so learning in Dubai is a bit of a giant leap, but if I can drive there, I can drive anywhere haha


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to say that driving here is not so bad. It was a bit of an excitement in the begining and after a while, you just blended in and get use to with it.  

Eventho everyone said driving in Dubai is a terrible experience, I have to say that it is so much better than driving in Abu Dhabi. The drivers there make the Dubai drivers seem like a polite ones! Those are just totally insane.

The tailgate thing is probably one of the things that would scare you the most, esp if you are a complete new driver. But think about it, they are not gonna hit you. They also dont wanna damage their freakin shiny car as well. So just take your time and dont be panic!  What are they gonna do? Run over you? Nah... 

Unless it's a hammer..


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Amame said:


> I have to say that driving here is not so bad. It was a bit of an excitement in the begining and after a while, you just blended in and get use to with it.
> 
> Eventho everyone said driving in Dubai is a terrible experience, I have to say that it is so much better than driving in Abu Dhabi. The drivers there make the Dubai drivers seem like a polite ones! Those are just totally insane.
> 
> ...


 They are not gonna hit you? The reason I don't want someone tailgating me is because I don't want them in my front seat if I have to stop suddenly. Same goes for being in a vehicle that is tailgating. I will tell a taxi driver to back off if he's travelling too close to the car in front. I don't wanna be the hood ornament of the car in front if it stops suddenly

So yeah, it's gonna scare any driver that understands stopping times, not just new drivers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nola said:


> They are not gonna hit you? The reason I don't want someone tailgating me is because I don't want them in my front seat if I have to stop suddenly. Same goes for being in a vehicle that is tailgating. I will tell a taxi driver to back off if he's travelling too close to the car in front. I don't wanna be the hood ornament of the car in front if it stops suddenly
> 
> So yeah, it's gonna scare any driver that understands stopping times, not just new drivers!


You are quite right. I drive to Abu Dhabi 5 days a week and I completely agree that yes, they do run into the back of your car!!! That's the reason why traffic is so bad in Abu Dhabi! There is at least 2 fender benders on the Abu Dhabi road EVERY Thursday, and that's not counting the accidents that occur on other days of the week!

The reason for the accidents = tailgating & not knowing how to use the brakes/ not reacting fast enough!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I still think you should learn to drive, and take your test, in the UK before coming to Dubai. You will learn far better driving skills in the UK and be better equipped for driving here. Just my opinion. xx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I still think you should learn to drive, and take your test, in the UK before coming to Dubai. You will learn far better driving skills in the UK and be better equipped for driving here. Just my opinion. xx


Very true. Plus, once you pick up all the bad habits (also better known as dangerous driving), it will be so much harder to pass a driving test in the UK, where they actually test your skills as opposed to seeing whether you can put the car into drive and move it (or let it roll) 100m forward! A driving test here lasts about 3-5 minutes at most, which is not even remotely comparable to the UK average of about 40 - 45 minutes. I still have not got my head round how you can assess someone's driving skills in 5 minutes!


----------



## otaroproject (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your feedback, it's been very helpful!! =)


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of great driving info! After driving in the craziness they call traffic in Greece Dubai should be a breeze.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Very true. Plus, once you pick up all the bad habits (also better known as dangerous driving), it will be so much harder to pass a driving test in the UK, where they actually test your skills as opposed to seeing whether you can put the car into drive and move it (or let it roll) 100m forward! A driving test here lasts about 3-5 minutes at most, which is not even remotely comparable to the UK average of about 40 - 45 minutes. I still have not got my head round how you can assess someone's driving skills in 5 minutes!


Agree with the above. I'm sure the OP will regret it if he decides to learn here and if he ever intends to go back home he'll have to take a UK test at some stage anyhow. Why not just take an intensive course in the UK, pass the only driving test he'll ever need to take and then be a lot safer driving in the UAE than if he'd been instructed here. 

A friend who learnt to drive here was told that after making a U-turn on full lock she must take her hands off the wheel completely and then floor the accelerator "so the car straightens itself out"! Apparently even loosely holding the wheel would get a fail. Utter madness but explains much of the craziness we see on the roads every day.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Agree with the above. I'm sure the OP will regret it if he decides to learn here and if he ever intends to go back home he'll have to take a UK test at some stage anyhow. Why not just take an intensive course in the UK, pass the only driving test he'll ever need to take and then be a lot safer driving in the UAE than if he'd been instructed here.
> 
> A friend who learnt to drive here was told that after making a U-turn on full lock she must take her hands off the wheel completely and then floor the accelerator "so the car straightens itself out"! Apparently even loosely holding the wheel would get a fail. Utter madness but explains much of the craziness we see on the roads every day.


Think you may have just solved the mystery as to why some people almost always seem to nearly crash into the next car (accident avoided only by some quick thinking and preventative action taken by other drivers!) when doing a u-turn!
I'm sure somewhere in that lesson, there must have been something about the right foot being on the accelerator and the left foot on the dashboard and hands holding a sandwich/ coffee!! 
I was forced to take a driving test in Abu Dhabi despite having a UK license (still trying to figure out the relationship between passport & driving license ) and was told that if someone is driving too slow, tailgate them so that they are aware that you want to go pass and flash your lights!! And, forget about lane discipline on roundabouts, just cut across when you need to exit - you were there first and the other driver can see you. I did invite the examiner to demonstrate that in front of a lorry but she did not get the point - obviously!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

nola said:


> They are not gonna hit you? The reason I don't want someone tailgating me is because I don't want them in my front seat if I have to stop suddenly. Same goes for being in a vehicle that is tailgating. I will tell a taxi driver to back off if he's travelling too close to the car in front. I don't wanna be the hood ornament of the car in front if it stops suddenly
> 
> So yeah, it's gonna scare any driver that understands stopping times, not just new drivers!


Oh well, i was actually talking about the situation when someone was trying to chase you when you have to take over other car. Bunch of times, the car that was trying to overtake me, almost hit me because they were so scare of the car that was chasing them. 

And yeah i do understand the stopping time and no i am not scare!


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

While staying with friends the other week, they suggested we take a look at the following link!!






That said, the thread blow the clip does say that there are now cameras in the tunnel.

If the link doesn't work, search Dubai Airport Tunnel crashes on YouTube.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

olsontowers said:


> While staying with friends the other week, they suggested we take a look at the following link!!
> 
> YouTube - Car Accidents in Dubai (United Arab Emirates)
> 
> ...


If I'd seen this clip 5 years ago before moving here I'd have been shocked. Unfortunately that is just the sort of craziness that you see day in day out driving around Dubai. Driving SZR to work and back every day I can count on seeing a crash like one of those at least once a month. There are so many reasons for the shocking state of driving here, its hard to know where to suggest they start putting things right.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> If I'd seen this clip 5 years ago before moving here I'd have been shocked. Unfortunately that is just the sort of craziness that you see day in day out driving around Dubai. Driving SZR to work and back every day I can count on seeing a crash like one of those at least once a month. There are so many reasons for the shocking state of driving here, its hard to know where to suggest they start putting things right.


The most shocking thing is that if you drive to Abu Dhabi every day, you would probably won't be that fazed by this clip. This is actually nothing compared to the craziness that you see in Abu Dhabi every day! The first couple of months that I started commuting to Abu Dhabi, I felt physically sick every morning, just thinking that I had to drive to work! It was that scary and that traumatic an experience for me but as you say, once you've been here for a while, you do not even bat an eyelid at things like that!


----------



## fresh joiner (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Maz, What about exams? is it hard to pass? i heard all kind of stories about instructors failing people, especially women - is that true?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

fresh joiner said:


> Hi Maz, What about exams? is it hard to pass? i heard all kind of stories about instructors failing people, especially women - is that true?


I have an Abu Dhabi visa and consequently an AUH driving license. Abu Dhabi is a little bit different to Dubai. If you have previously held a driving license, you attend theory classes (about 8 hours of what I can only describe as mental torture!), after which you sit a theory test. Provided that you pass (it's very easy!), you can book a road test straight way but you only have one shot at passing (or 60 seconds to be precise!) - fail and you are treated like a new learner and sent to the Emirates Driving School in Musaffah (not sure what the process would be then as I fortunately never got to find out though if I remember correctly from a colleague, it involves some lessons & parking test!).

The process in Dubai is different. If you do a search, lots of forum members have posted about their experience. But yes, in Dubai, depending on your nationality and the examiner's mood on the test day, it's about as easy to predict the outcome of your test as it is to predict judgement day! I do not personally think that gender comes into play as you always take your test with people of the same gender as yourself - it all comes down to whether the examiner likes you and is in a good mood!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I always took the wrong exit when I was in the that tunnel cos when you see the sign, it's already too late to change the lane and was forced to go to other side of the city instead.. 

Obviously those in the VDO didn't think that it's too late!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I must be one of the people making dubai unsafe  first time driver and an Indian to boot.. right.. right?

To be honest what makes driving in Dubai unsafe is the attitude (my d*ck is small so my car is big and you better move from the lane for me), impatience, lack of civic sense, lack of common sense etc etc.

However, having gone through the painful 40 lessons + test + theory classes pain I can tell you about the specific examples mentioned above (1) I was warned against removing even one hand from the steering during a U turn, (2) the test that I passed was 20 mins long 

In general I think the theory classes were a waste of time, but the driving instructor was pretty good.


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

I went for emirates driving institute and I passed - first take just last Sunday. I am no beginner as well and its so difficult to UNLEARN what i know but i just let go and kinda learn it again. Though there was a little drama because when I finished all my 20 lessons i had to wait for a month to do my assessment, my instructor failed to give back my learning card and so the pain of waiting. so i complained and they asked me to write a complaint letter citing details and all so I took that opportunity to pour my heart out. Overall, EDI is good.

Goodluck to you (specially that i heard RTA makes so many idiotic rules again) like the 5 point check for changing lane their making it 6, still under debate..


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

My major gripe is dark skinned cycle riders, on the wrong side of the road at night, on a steeet with no lights...whats yours....glf

and perhaps the same guys off their bikes, crossing a 6 lane highway, as quickly as possible, in flip flops....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> My major gripe is dark skinned cycle riders, on the wrong side of the road at night, on a steeet with no lights...whats yours....glf
> 
> and perhaps the same guys off their bikes, crossing a 6 lane highway, as quickly as possible, in flip flops....


Seriously "dark skinned cycle riders" - and what should they do about it? Pain themselves white? 
dark CLOTHES I would have agreed with some time ago. But in case you haven't noticed, cycle riders are now supposed to wear fluorescent jackets at all times. Haven't been to older Dubai in some time, but I see it being followed religiously these days


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> My major gripe is dark skinned cycle riders, on the wrong side of the road at night, on a steeet with no lights...whats yours....glf
> 
> and perhaps the same guys off their bikes, crossing a 6 lane highway, as quickly as possible, in flip flops....




There's just so much wrong with what you just posted


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

come on.. if you think driving in Dubai is difficult or scary believe me it is not.. )) 
you probably have never been to places where there are no separate traffic signals for the left turn or there are no road markings.. )) I may keep listing but just trust me driving in Dubai is not the worst.. ))


----------



## mol (Sep 9, 2011)

hello everybody,


I've read a lot of posts saying that you have passed the driving license exam in Dubai. I would like to know if a*nyone knows the total amount in AED of getting the Dubai driving license* (those who have passed the driving exam, do you remember)

I don't have driving license and I would like to drive there few months after arriving (on october).

thank you so much for the info.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

mol said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I've read a lot of posts saying that you have passed the driving license exam in Dubai. I would like to know if a*nyone knows the total amount in AED of getting the Dubai driving license* (those who have passed the driving exam, do you remember)
> ...


Hey,
As I learnt the hard way after coming here, there is no fixed amount that you pay for these classes. Depending on you capacity to convince the trainer and the examiner about your capability to drive in Dubai you can complete the course within 20 classes (10 training days - normally over 3+ weeks once it starts). In my case, I delayed completing the theory and had to pay for my folly by adding 10 additional classes to my torture. I remember shelling out close to 3500 AED for my training and it got done in just over a month of actual process (there was a break of a month in the Middle for when I went back to India).

The trick is to complete the theory course early on, so you can concentrate on driving and make it happen faster if you are an experienced driver. For a new driver, I found that you have to take 40 classes mandatory + theory + 3 additional driving tests in addition to the standard 2 that you already have to if you are an experienced driver. The basic cost you have to pay is something like 60 odd AED per class + regn + licence + admin + blah blah blah  (sorry about that blah blah because they are in fact sundry charges  )

Anyway. If you enjoy driving you wont mind the way people drive here, because idiocy is just par for the course on the roads here in UAE.

Till later!


----------

